# Barry's Big Trains LGB 2-6-0 Drive Conversion/Disneyland Railroad/Photos/Video



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

:smilie_daumenpos:This post is an update on a long time running project to convert a standard LGB Denver and Rio Grande 2-6-0 Mogul into a Disneyland Railroad locomotive. (Not an exact replica)
This locomotive needed to be capable of pulling 11 cars and have the durability to stand up to thousands of children that operate the trains each year.*
The mogul lost an original idler gear at one event and was replaced when funds became available, however we were not happy with this knowing it would probably happen again down the road.
We were very fortunate to have Barry's Big Trains offer to custom build a complete bulletproof drive that could handle the train and the young engineers in training as well.*
A lot of time, money and effort went into the design, development and construction of the drive and it was well worth it.*
The locomotive is still in desperate need of graphics (DRR) on one dome and the locomotive name on the cab.
Through trial and error and a few bugs here and there, Barry Olsen and Dave Goodson worked together to develop a drive that will fit the LGB mogul and still utilize most of the original electronic wiring, switches, smoke unit, headlight, sound and body.
The drive is low amp, quiet, smooth running and very powerful with extreme durability and has almost the same look as the original drive with full custom metal wheels, unlike the original LGB plastic and metal wheels.*
For those LGB mogul lovers, take a close look at the photos here and give Barry a call at 623-936-6088 for further information, if interested.
Dave Goodson has taken his precious time also to do the electronic wiring and help in checking out the locomotive. He also designed a different body mounting method and bracketing.
Imagination Station Kids On Track would like to extend their sincere appreciation to Barry Olsen and Dave Goodson for there professional craftsmanship and time as well as there donations and care for the disadvantaged children and all kids and families that will enjoy the use of this locomotive for years to come.*
All the best to everyone and remember to share the hobby with our next generation. They'll thank you later and we just may keep the hobby alive a little longer. (If we can get them away from the electronic media devices???)

CHECK OUT OUR NEW YOU TUBE VIDEO OF THIS LOCOMOTIVE IN OPERATION.






Sincerely, Ken c/o Imagination Station Kids On Track Model Railroad And Train Safety Program*


----------

